

Any college basketball fans on News.YC? - hooande

I made a group on cbs sportsline if anyone wants to fill out an NCAA tournament bracket:<p>http://hackernews.mayhem.sportsline.com<p>Once you make a sportsline account, the group password is "haxor"
======
antiismist
I'm a sports fan, and I tried to make a bracket, but I got this message:

    
    
     	Error 	 
      	This is a private fantasy league. You are logged in with userid '*******', 
      which does not have access to this league. If you think this is wrong, 
      please contact the league commissioner and ask for an invite.
    
      To log in as another user, click here.

------
rms
I bet some people here have mathematically optimized sets of brackets...
anyone want to share?

------
hooande
tough crowd

